
Returned online purchases often sent to landfill, journalist's research reveals - betolink
https://www.cbc.ca/radio/thecurrent/the-current-for-dec-12-2019-1.5393783/it-s-pretty-staggering-returned-online-purchases-often-sent-to-landfill-journalist-s-research-reveals-1.5393806
======
dang
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=21789564](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=21789564)

